# My first talking skull



## Chuck (Oct 10, 2009)

This is my first attempt at making a talking skull. I used a Gemmy talking skull and a single channel color organ. Everything is housed inside the skull.

For anyone interested, I will explain the symbol on the forehead and the headphones. I made this skull for my Sensei (actualy he is Goshi) who hosts a radio show called Atemi-Cast. It was a copy of the logo they use. The symbol represents Atemi-Ryu Ju-Jitsu.

Anyways, The audio is not so good in the video (wife was doing dishes in the background) and the jaw doesn't sync perfectly. I still need to tweek that.

Let me know what you think.


----------



## RRHUNTER (Aug 13, 2011)

Its great. Where do you get Gemmy skulls?


----------



## Chuck (Oct 10, 2009)

Got them at Lowes last year after Halloween.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

It actually doesn't look too badly out of sync. I might not have noticed it at all if you hadn't mentioned it

The voice is excellent. Did you record the track yourself?


----------



## Chuck (Oct 10, 2009)

RoxyBlue said:


> It actually doesn't look too badly out of sync. I might not have noticed it at all if you hadn't mentioned it
> 
> The voice is excellent. Did you record the track yourself?


I downloaded the track off the Internet. It was just a test file to see if it all worked. This is actually going to be used to say lines from old Kung-Fu movies when they do appearances at some of the UFC fights.

So I guess if it is old kung-fu movies then being out of sync isn't all that bad.


----------



## CAH (Sep 8, 2009)

Hi Chuck - That looks great and is something I would like to do. Do you know where you got the instructions for it?


----------



## Chuck (Oct 10, 2009)

CAH said:


> Hi Chuck - That looks great and is something I would like to do. Do you know where you got the instructions for it?


Not really instructions per say. Just read that someone used a light organ to power to power a talking skull before, so I just improvised with what I had. I will take some pictures of the inside over the next few days and write a tut for it.

It is actually pretty simple to do, but you do need to be able to solder and have a very basic understanding of electronics.


----------



## BIGANT (Jul 13, 2010)

Thats awesome chuck, was the light organ cheaper than the midify your skull board?/


----------



## Chuck (Oct 10, 2009)

BIGANT said:


> Thats awesome chuck, was the light organ cheaper than the midify your skull board?/


Not sure what the midify costs, but a single channel organ is about $7 from Chaney electronics. Here is a link.
http://www.electronickitsbychaneyelectronics.com/SINGLE-CHANNEL-COLOR-ORGAN-KIT/productinfo/C4738/


----------



## BIGANT (Jul 13, 2010)

yeah thats cheaper for sure i think the midify your skull boards cost around 30-40

http://www.division-6.com/learn/midify-your-skull-installation.php


----------



## Chuck (Oct 10, 2009)

CAH said:


> Hi Chuck - That looks great and is something I would like to do. Do you know where you got the instructions for it?


CAH, I created a tutorial for this and posted it in the How-To forum.
http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?p=568079#post568079


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

This is a great job. I have plenty of these skull lying around I should try this.


----------

